# 6 MONITOR PC (Not For Gaming)



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi everyone.
I need some help, i want to build a computer for stock trading. And I would like to set up 6 monitors. My question is which graphic card should i get and how many pci-e slots do i need ? (for the motherboard)

What do you guys suggest? Its not for gaming its entirely for stock trades and finance. Can i get two PNY Quadro's in a P5Q-E without sli? or are the two other PCI-E slots only for ATI cards?

OR

1x PNY Quadro, and like 2 AGP graphic cards = 6 dvi slots..

Help me out guys what motherboard + graphic cards (pci-e and pci) do you recommend me? I WANT ONE DESKTOP SPREADED ACROSS 6 MONITORS NOT 6 DESKTOPS. 
Like this: 
1 2 3
4 5 6

Thanks for everything guys.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

your best setup would be triple basic cards in tri-NOT SLI. 

They make business cards specifically for mega-multi monitor setups, but not sure what they cost.


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

what i have in mind is either:
option 1: P5Q-E with a PNY Quadro 4 Screens and a secondary dual dvi graphic card. In this case which secondary graphic card do you guys recommend?

Option 2: 3 Graphic cards in non sli in a P5Q-E


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

magnethead said:


> your best setup would be triple basic cards in tri-NOT SLI.
> 
> They make business cards specifically for mega-multi monitor setups, but not sure what they cost.


You think im better off with 3 graphic cards than a PNY Quadro which supports 4 monitors + one extra graphic card with dual DVI ?


----------



## epx (Nov 22, 2008)

On my computer a few years ago, i had an AGP graphics card that supported two monitors.

I also had a PCI graphics card that cost me £15 on ebay..... It was some manufacturer I don't really remember, but it was a quad-monitor card...

My system ran 6 monitors flawlessly for a long time. Would you even believe, the cheaper card actually provided higher resolutions than the main. It was a fantastic little card - not suitable for games, but it worked wonderfully for games.

From memory, I think the quad card was 4Mb per video output.


So there! You need nothing fancy at all........ All can be done....... cheaply would you believe!

Dan


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm i see.. im looking around thanks for all the advice guys keep it coming


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend?
The Ideal solution is a Qudro NVS card this one is a PCIex1 card but you could look on Ebay for a NVS the 440 and 450 support 4 monitors each the 280 and 290 support 2 monitors> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133164
NVS280> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133104

Or here is a NVS400 on Ebay bib atm is $.99> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nvidia-Quadro-NVS-400-Quad-Monitors-PCI-Video-Card_W0QQitemZ140284737195QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCC_Video_TV_Cards?hash=item140284737195&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Does the pny quadro fx 570 support 4 screens?

I would like to spend around 200-350$ on graphic card(s) if that is possible.. What do you guys think of P5Q-E with x3 8600GT d-dvi. =6 screens, but what will be the performance?


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Alright i decided to go with magnethead's advice and going to buy 3 9600GTs d-dvi on a P5Q-E non triSLI. Thanks for everything.


----------

